# Rowing machine recommendations?



## GlamorganGuy (4 Oct 2022)

I want to buy a rowing machine to help with general fitness. Looking to spend up to £250 at a push but ideally a fair bit less... There's a daunting range out there, anyone got one that they can recommend personally?


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Oct 2022)

I can only recommend a Concept2, they are the gold standard which you will see in every rowing club in the country. however, they are significantly more expensive (~£1000) unless you are lucky enough to find one second hand. Second hand is not a problem as they are bulletproof and you can still buy spares for the first model released 40 years ago.


----------



## PK99 (4 Oct 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> I can only recommend a Concept2, they are the gold standard which you will see in every rowing club in the country. however, they are significantly more expensive (~£1000) unless you are lucky enough to find one second hand. Second hand is not a problem as they are bulletproof and you can still buy spares for the first model released 40 years ago.



Seconded

Nothing comes even close


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Oct 2022)

Because I had a choice of the two, and went with my preference, my vote goes to...

WaterRower

Because not everyone wants to be an athlete with a C2, and they are lovely to use, whilst still being a very serious piece of kit. Standable-up after use, too, if space is at a premium.

Also supported down the each nut, bolt, widget and water tank.

A genuine alternative which is worth looking at 😊


----------



## PK99 (4 Oct 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Because I had a choice of the two, and went with my preference, my vote goes to...
> 
> WaterRower
> 
> ...



I bought a water rower as I gibed at the price of the C2 - it sat at home unused while I used the C2 at the local gym where I swam.

C2 develops a much better momentum and rhythm.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Oct 2022)

PK99 said:


> I bought a water rower as I gibed at the price of the C2 - it sat at home unused while I used the C2 at the local gym where I swam.
> 
> C2 develops a much better momentum and rhythm.



Different strokes for different folks*


*I do hope you saw what I did there 

But seriously, I just took to the WR when I tried it


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Oct 2022)

In all seriousness, in your position I might just be tempted to take a punt (there I go again...) on this:


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/JJ-JUJIN-Bluetooth-Exercise-Equipment/dp/B08FT3DCYJ/ref=asc_df_B08FT3DCYJ/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=570431477953&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16260311637008633936&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046136&hvtargid=pla-1649545958769&psc=1


Amazon means protection, which helps, for sure.


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2022)

Ask a rowing forum, not a bunch of cyclists !


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Oct 2022)

Cyclists row too, you know!


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Cyclists row too, you know!



And play golf. Weirdo's. Not to mention those odd balls who swim and run !


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> And play golf. Weirdo's. Not to mention those odd balls who swim and run !



No need for that - we're not savages you know. If I wanted to inflict pain I'd annoy my wife, not do a Tri


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> And play golf. Weirdo's. Not to mention those odd balls who swim and run !



Not keen on the swimming too wet!! 

Ps avoid the cheapest decathlon rowing machine. - Use a bungee and and a rolling pin!!


----------



## Cycleops (4 Oct 2022)

Many footballers do very well with a line and a couple of oars.


----------



## kynikos (4 Oct 2022)

C2 - every time.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Oct 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> But seriously, I just took to the WR when I tried it



Like a duck to Water Rower....?

I'll get my coat


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Oct 2022)

There is only one that I'd recommend is the concept 2. Also get the best display. That way you can link into the internet and use online training and racing


----------



## Badger_Boom (4 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ask a rowing forum, not a bunch of cyclists !



I'm a rower who took to cycling if that helps.


----------



## PK99 (4 Oct 2022)

To a degree, I suppose the choice depends on whether one has been a rower or not.

I rowed long before I took up cycling, and despite what Water Rower people say, the C2 is a better mimic of the techniques and sensations of rowing. 

If you haven't rowed and simply want a fitness tool, the choice might be different.


----------



## Time Waster (4 Oct 2022)

The best rower is the one you use!

I got a c2 during covid times. A lot were still on lockdown but I was working so bought one for fitness. They were like hen's teeth and it took me 13 weeks or longer for it to turn up. I put it together and did one session then the next day I broke my arm in a cycling accident on my week old Brompton! It took 7 weeks before I could row without my arm hurting. 

I did a few sessions then it got folded up into the corner of the dining room. As one last bit of rowing related mishap our garage under the house developed a spring that flooded it out. Since that was going to be my pain cave with rower, turbo and weights it also scuppered our plans. 

Needless to say we wasted money on it but I know one day I'll get back into it. My point is that if you are really going to use a rower then IMHO a concept 2 is the best option long term. Cheap will not be repairable like C2. Indeed I'm not sure water rower is as repairable but at the same sort of price they should be. 

The big thing with c2 after repairability, durability and actual performance/feel, is the way the pm5 controller links in with various things. You can link to heart rate strap, phone or tablet and also computer. This means you can take simple or more complex approach towards its use. I used it to record the workout and link it into garmin connect. You can also program the pm5 controller for a workout. C2 also publish workout of the day (WOD). This gives three workout levels according to fitness. There's also training plans similar to the couch to 2k running plans. You can program the controller yourself or press a provided button order to set one up from c2. That then tells you when to push and when to ease up and other elements too.

I know the OP isn't planning on being a hard-core rower but the ability to do this and more future proofs the equipment. You might want to do more later.

There are other kit you could get. I quite fancied the versaclimber.

Versaclimber


----------



## GlamorganGuy (5 Oct 2022)

Time Waster said:


> The best rower is the one you use!
> 
> I got a c2 during covid times. A lot were still on lockdown but I was working so bought one for fitness. They were like hen's teeth and it took me 13 weeks or longer for it to turn up. I put it together and did one session then the next day I broke my arm in a cycling accident on my week old Brompton! It took 7 weeks before I could row without my arm hurting.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this! I'm a cyclist and runner and have never rowed for real, only on machines like the one I had at home as a teenager. C2 does sound like a no-brainer. Intrigued by this Versaclimber too, never heard of it before but now have strong urge to give it a go.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Oct 2022)

Togetehr with your machine you will need some technique and motivation. I can strongly recommend https://rowalong.com/ John does a huge amount of videos to get you going and keep you going without screaming at you in a drill instructor way. With the latest C2 computer (PM5 is what you are looking for) you can automatically program the intervals/sessions using an app. Another bonus for the C2, if you have an old one it is pretty trivial to upgrade the computer on its own.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (5 Oct 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> Togetehr with your machine you will need some technique and motivation. I can strongly recommend https://rowalong.com/ John does a huge amount of videos to get you going and keep you going without screaming at you in a drill instructor way. With the latest C2 computer (PM5 is what you are looking for) you can automatically program the intervals/sessions using an app. Another bonus for the C2, if you have an old one it is pretty trivial to upgrade the computer on its own.



Just heading down a rowalong rabbit hole


----------



## Time Waster (5 Oct 2022)

If you get the c2 read up on drag factor and resistance settings. Drag factor is important. 

Another tip, look at the power curve. It's a display setting which effectively shows how you deliver the power or force in your stroke. You want a nice, round curve without individual peaks or wobbles. If you drive hard at the beginning of your stroke it'll have a pear to the left, if not more evenly spread. With knowledge it can be used to help get the most out of your stroke. 

Final tip if you get a c2, read up the various support pages on the concept 2 website. They're actually very good for learning about your rower and how to get the most out of it. Plus sign up for workout of the day. You can get it emailed to you.


----------

